# DIY Carbon Fiber Arrows



## TexasBob (Nov 19, 2008)

People buy the arrow shafts, cut to length, fletch and glue in inserts. That is about as DIY as you can get on arrows. Google for pics of arrows through hands and see what happens when a damaged arrow is shot. Now imagine if someone shot an arrow that is too weak, or wasn't manufactured with strict quality control. Some things aren't worth saving a few bucks on.


----------



## 351FPS (Dec 30, 2009)

I doubt many folks would be willing to shoot a self made carbon arrow out of their bow for fear of injury. The process is very involved and you have to have exacting tolerances in manufacturing and materials to make an arrow fly safely, let alone accurately--but if you have the urge to do it--have at it, you never know you may figure out something and it will become the next big thing.

I would gladly pay $120/dozen to ensure accurate shots and no carbon fibre impregnation of my hand.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

That happend to me last year and it really screwed me up something. I had to train my self to reshoot again


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

I would also guess that the process for extruding carbon into shafts wouldnt be cost effective for the do-it yourselfer.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

not to mention the fact that a DIY arrow will likely NOT have a straightness of .002+/- unless you have some high end equipment.


----------



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

the process is much easier then you might think. as for straightness, these arrows are made with a mandrel. so it would be as straight as your mandrel is and just insuring it dries straight during curing. its carbon fiber. what elaborate manufacturing process could there be? other than a multi million dollar machine to do the work of a 100 men? and as for quality control... that would come down to the quality of the carbon fiber and the method of rolling the arrow into shape. 

come on, am i really that crazy for thinking that this could be done? are there any stories or does anyone know of someone that tried this with bad results? if so i would love to hear about it. the whole purpose of this thread it so to learn. to get answers.


----------



## pilot107 (Feb 25, 2008)

don't try it,it's just not worth the risk arrows aren't fishing lures or fishing rods -- and if you do I'll find a buyer for your bow :=)


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Cost efectively ?? NO. Safely ?? NO


----------



## yooper1 (Apr 9, 2009)

After you do this,PLEASE post some pics! I would like to use them in classes "ON WHAT NOT TO DO"


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Arrows are like underwear, only new will do. They are about the one thing in archery that should be bought new. You shouldn't skimp on quality either. For a good dozen arrows you will pay about $100. Considering the alternative of an arrow exploding when shot, they are well worth the cost. I've seen the damage to ones body when the splinters go through a hand or arm. I personally like and use Easton Axis ST 400 spine arrows. Carbon Express is a great arrow to start with.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

SeaEalge said:


> the process is much easier then you might think. as for straightness, these arrows are made with a mandrel. so it would be as straight as your mandrel is and just insuring it dries straight during curing. its carbon fiber. what elaborate manufacturing process could there be? other than a multi million dollar machine to do the work of a 100 men? and as for quality control... that would come down to the quality of the carbon fiber and the method of rolling the arrow into shape.
> 
> come on, am i really that crazy for thinking that this could be done? are there any stories or does anyone know of someone that tried this with bad results? if so i would love to hear about it. the whole purpose of this thread it so to learn. to get answers.


It's much more than simply wrapping carbon fiber on a mandrel. As I think through the process (no experience here, just assumptions), close process control must be made not only to the straightness of the mandrel, but also the uniformity of the carbon fiber tape thickness & composition, tension on the tape, or sheet, as it's being wrapped, the impregnation of the carbon fiber wrap with a quality binder, adhesion characteristics of the binder, uniformity of density & wall thickness of the impregnated carbon fiber wrap, shaft size control, ending the wrapping process at the correct location with a smooth surface transition, temperature control & time of impregnation, temperature control during the curing process, removal of the wrap from the mandrel, etc.

Are you equipped to do this safely to produce a safe & accurate arrow....... and repeatedly?

You would be far better off to buy the shafts and then finish making the arrows from there. It's still a great DIY project!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

we are just worried about your safety SeaEagle. We are not bashing you. I applaud your desire to be creative, but this is one area where bad things can happen very easily.


----------



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

What is a Golden Circle Avenger? never heard of that. Please post a pic! As for DIY carbon arrows, I with the rest, don't see it being a safe thing to do. I imagine it is doable I just know I wouldn't. Great post though.:thumbs_up


----------



## crkid (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't think i want an arrow breaking and going in my hand at 200 mph so ill stick with buying arrow shafts


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Carbons don't cost all that much when compared to other arrow materials, or the man hours one invests in wood or bamboo arrows --- which is what most DIY arrows are made of.


----------



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

Ancient Archer said:


> It's much more than simply wrapping carbon fiber on a mandrel. As I think through the process (no experience here, just assumptions), close process control must be made not only to the straightness of the mandrel, but also the uniformity of the carbon fiber tape thickness & composition, tension on the tape, or sheet, as it's being wrapped, the impregnation of the carbon fiber wrap with a quality binder, adhesion characteristics of the binder, uniformity of density & wall thickness of the impregnated carbon fiber wrap, shaft size control, ending the wrapping process at the correct location with a smooth surface transition, temperature control & time of impregnation, temperature control during the curing process, removal of the wrap from the mandrel, etc.
> 
> Are you equipped to do this safely to produce a safe & accurate arrow....... and repeatedly?
> 
> You would be far better off to buy the shafts and then finish making the arrows from there. It's still a great DIY project!


you are quite right. i have been doing alot or research into working with carbon fiber. and everything you have said is correct. but to answer your question and i set up for all of this? not at this time. i have to make a few things, get a few things, and then yes i will be be able to start experiments. (testing without shooting!) 


MISSOURIBOY -- Golden Circle Sports was started by Jerry Johnson. he was one of the three guys that started High Country till they sold it to Spencer Land. Jerry and the other two each started their own bow companies. Golden Circle is no longer in business and was told that they went under in the mid to late 90's. haven't tried to post any pics yes. do you have to use photobucket? but will try too soon.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Not worth it. All it takes is one arrow to explode and its over. Your better off buying some inexpensive arrows than trying to make your own.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

My guess is that you are going to spend about 1000 dozens-of-arrows worth of money minimum to get the simplest of equipment. If you go that far you should probably go into business to recoup your money. 

Remember that it took some 10-20 years for carbon to become commercially viable, with Graphlex expanding what was offered by fiberglass arrows.

I'd be very curious to see what you can come up with if you proceed forward.


----------



## JamMorg (Mar 6, 2008)

What's next....DIY tires for your car?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Come on now. This would be the ultimate DIY project, but, like everyone has said it would be prohibitively expensive and dangerous! I've pondered it alot but simply believe it's not worth the risk, financial and physical. I'm also into motorcycles, mostly dirt, and while carbon fiber is sweet to look at on your bike, if you've ever used it you know it wears very fast, almost like it becomes brittle after time and cracks. This is where I highly recommend everyone routinely check their arrows before shooting to make sure there are no cracks, this is usually where your break comes from. It is a pain in the arse and I admit I don't do it everytime, but with refletching (scraping) and multiple impacts on target surfaces, it's a limbsaver for sure to check your carbon arrows.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

id stick with buying arrow shafts. easier. why go through all the work for it to explode in your hand. jmo


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

Old Native American Proderb

Any stick can be made into a bow ..... But it takes a special stick to make an arrow. Just by the shafts, much as you do for building a fishing rod.


----------



## Zallsup (Mar 31, 2008)

I much like most of the people on this site have very little knowledge about constructing objects with carbon fibers, but I think if you have the time and the capital to take on a project like this good for you. Do your research play with it and when it is tested test thoroughly and use a machine to fire the bow. I wish you the best of luck. And let us know how things turn out.


----------



## roaddogjru (Aug 18, 2008)

It just ain't worth it and could be very dangerous. To do it properly, as they do in the Korean and Mexican plants requires precise mandrels, high speed spindles that lay fiber and resin simultaneously, an evacuated autoclave, liquid nitrogen injection equipment, sophisticated inspection and quality control, all computer controlled to work in a continuous process. I have witnessed the process in these plants.


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

looks like a mind has been made up. This gona be funny, please video ENTIRE process


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow i can't believe I set hear and read through this whole thread. Next thread please!


----------



## WhoKnows (Dec 19, 2006)

kickercoach1285 said:


> Wow i can't believe I set hear and read through this whole thread. Next thread please!


+1


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

My guess is that most of the cost in arrows is in the materials. However if I had a machine for maybe $100 that I could use to make arrows like I wanted, then I would be wanting to get some materials to see what I could do. I could always take the final product and let the hooter shooter be the test archer. The little bit that I have heard about this carbon fiber is that it must be heated to cure correctly and the waste could be hazardous.

If someone can get the equipment put together in a kit form there might be a market.

While you are at it making arrows, go ahead and figure out how to make carbon risers and limbs. Now if you can swing this you might really have a market.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I got rid of my carbons after seeing the pics of what happens when a carbon arrow goes bad....love my aluminum spears.......never worry again....good luck.


----------



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

you guys are quite right. these plants spend millions in making carbon fiber arrow to sell to the world. BUT they are mass producing on a scale that would be inconceivable for the DIYer. even if i were to sell them and go into business i could't keep up with those numbers. however i have in my head an idea of just how to make these things, and to make them with quality. it is true that you must have the proper amount of resin or you weaken the shaft. but there are a number of ways to get the proper amount. and no it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. 

so let me ask you (this is for anyone) a question.... why is it so hard to find out how these companies actually manufacture these carbon arrows? has anyone actually asked themselves this question? i think its really quite simple, they dont' want the secret out or for others to actually know how easy it is to produce them ourselves. AND IF YOU KNOW THEN PLEASE TELL ME!!!! i am doing my research here.

from what i have found out and been able learn, you can simply get a mandrel that is .002 straight, a large heavy roller that is heated, pregreg carbon fiber is best and roll it over the shaft, then use shrink tape to force out any extra resin during the curing process as you heat it at around 250 degrees for an hour. remove the tape and core while still warm. 

so now that you see what my thinking here is, i am sure most of you are saying... "huh". but there are three major questions that come to mind. the first is...

1) how many times are these carbon fiber arrows actually wrapped? i believe that the Easton ST Excel shafts are wrapped twice. PLEASE correct me if you know the answer!!!

2) how thick is the carbon fiber material they are using? i am also guessing here at 2mm.

3) What pattern is used in making the carbon fiber arrows? a 90 degree thatch weave? or a unidirectional pattern?

i believe that these are three critical questions that need to be answered before any test shafts can be answered. before these big companies started pumping out carbon arrows someone had to make some test shafts first by hand before millions were invested. so why can't we do the same?


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

WOW, I cant belive im still following this thread


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

um yea dude I'm sure it can be done but the risk just isn't worth the cost savings you can get bass pro or gander arrows cheaper than the raw materials and save a boatload of work


----------



## Zonker (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey eagle, good to see you aren't the type to listen to nay sayers.

I have a broken excel ST, I tried dissecting it to answer your questions:










It looks like three layers. 

Inside and outside layers are unidirectional carbon. These fibres run the length of the arrow and are what produce all the splinters when the arrow snaps and goes through your hand . Couldn't detect any evidence of a seam.

In the middle there would appear to be a glass layer. At a guess this comes off a tape roll that is wrapped helically around the shaft. The Helical pattern is easy to see even in undamaged arrows and the glass fibres run inline with this pattern. I separated some of this layer (bottom middle of the picture) and picked away to try and determine the structure. My guess is this is also highly unidirectional, with the fibres running around the shaft.


----------



## Zonker (Dec 2, 2010)

..and total wall thickness is ~0.6mm


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Bad things*

Bad thing can happen fast. :mg:


----------



## Zonker (Dec 2, 2010)

^^Yes, these pictures are a nice example of that outside layer of unidirectional fibres in action. All the fibres in this layer run the length of arrow with no axial fibres to hold them down, when the arrow snaps they splinter into long sharp shards. Interestingly if they put the middle helical layer on the outside this wouldn't happen, you would still have an arrow through your hand, but no splinters.


----------



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

ZONKER -- your the man! finally someone that can see what i am trying to do and bringing our minds together to figure this out. 

i have done the same thing as you have done and came to the same conclusion, however i think i know what makes the helical marks on the shaft, i believe it is the shrink wrap tape that is designed to add pressure to squeeze out excess resin. i concluded that the Easton ST Excel shafts were wrapped from a single piece of carbon fiber, 2mm to get a total of 6mm thick (as i was unable to see a bread in the the wrap upon examination and wrapped three layers deep). then the shrink wrap used to wrap the shaft and baked at 250 degrees for one hour. then coated in a glossy coat and baked for another hour. 

but your suggestion is that the inner layer is unidirectional, the middle layer is also unidirectional but at 90 degrees the top and bottom layers? that the shaft is actually three separately rolled layers? 

and how about this question... what if you used a thatch weave patter instead of the unidirectional patter? would that produce a weaker shaft?

DARTON21 -- i appreciate what you are showing me. but i still think there is a way to this and to do it safely. what if i actually can find a way, a simple way, of making carbon fiber arrows cheaply? 

what i am hoping for is this... rather then everyone tell me how dangerous it is and how unfeasible it is, but start giving suggestions on how it could be done. lets pool our brains together and come up with either a working solution or to figure out it really isn't work making your own for what ever reason. 

in the kayak angling community we are a very close nit group and we combine our heads to figure out new things. that is what i am hoping to find here, a camaraderie, a brotherhood of sorts. lets work together and maybe we can do great things.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Man, it hurts to look at those pics. Please be safe if you make your own arrows.


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

Golden Circle Avenger = Golden Eagle Avenger?


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

Dude they said it was impossible to land on moon, and too dangeous, but it was done, but not without merit, Goodluck. There are staving kids in the world to worry about, so im done with this thread.


----------



## MSFoster (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey man I love the idea it's awesome you're trying to do it I wish I had the know how to give you some input but I can tell you there are people out there hoping you succeed and I hope you have fun doing it! Can't wait to find out the results you end up with!


----------



## jim-bo (Feb 10, 2010)

I have made DIY wood arrows with turkey feather fletches (glued as well as bound on), and I build my own carbon arrows, starting out with a gold tip shafts. 

a DIY carbon arrow is certainly an interesting task to undertake, good luck, your a braver soul than I.

I still remember being at a 4-H camp as a kid and watching some poor kid arrow himself in the same fashion as above, except it was a fibreglass arrow with a recurve. I think I was 12 or 13 when it happened. I saw it out of the corner of my eye, but i certainly saw the aftermath... never put me off archery, but i never shoot a questionable arrow after that.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

as far as your ? on thatch weave check out the pse radial x weave

good luck be safe


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

darton21 said:


> Bad thing can happen fast. :mg:


That one is my favorite!!!!


----------



## Zonker (Dec 2, 2010)

SeaEalge said:


> i have done the same thing as you have done and came to the same conclusion, however i think i know what makes the helical marks on the shaft, i believe it is the shrink wrap tape that is designed to add pressure to squeeze out excess resin. i concluded that the Easton ST Excel shafts were wrapped from a single piece of carbon fiber, 2mm to get a total of 6mm thick (as i was unable to see a bread in the the wrap upon examination and wrapped three layers deep). then the shrink wrap used to wrap the shaft and baked at 250 degrees for one hour. then coated in a glossy coat and baked for another hour.
> 
> but your suggestion is that the inner layer is unidirectional, the middle layer is also unidirectional but at 90 degrees the top and bottom layers? that the shaft is actually three separately rolled layers?
> 
> and how about this question... what if you used a thatch weave patter instead of the unidirectional patter? would that produce a weaker shaft?


Yes, the pattern could be tape marks, I hadn't considered that. None the less the fibres in the middle layer align with the helix pattern, so they are a good guide if you want to copy. Could be that the middle layer and the tape are wrapped by the same machine.

I think the official name for this middle layer is a 'spiral wrap', rather than a helix.

My Excel ST arrows are definitely at least 3 layers. The middle spiral layer is clearly fibre glass and the outer and inner layers are carbon.

The only other broken arrow I have is a carbon express predator. It also appears to have a middle glass layer. This layer doesn't seem to be unidirectional, just a standard 90degree weave, but it is also wrapped as a spiral.



bambieslayer said:


> as far as your ? on thatch weave check out the pse radial x weave


From reading the marketing on this arrow, sounds like they have replaced the spiral layer with a sheath. Perhaps someone can dissect one for us?

Certainly for a diy'er a sheath would be much less fiddly than trying to do a spiral.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Arrow Dynamics (BaseBall bat shafts) I heard they were supposed to be hand made ?


----------



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

Zonker said:


> From reading the marketing on this arrow, sounds like they have replaced the spiral layer with a sheath. Perhaps someone can dissect one for us?
> 
> Certainly for a diy'er a sheath would be much less fiddly than trying to do a spiral.



so what do you mean by a sheath? is a sheath just another wrap? it sounds like these shafts are made with three distinct wraps and not one continuous piece wrapped around for three layers. well, makes sense to have the weave at a 90 degree angle to the other layers for added strength.

JIM-BO -- you said that you made your own carbon arrows using gold tips? can you elaborate on that for me?


----------



## Zonker (Dec 2, 2010)

SeaEalge said:


> so what do you mean by a sheath? is a sheath just another wrap? it sounds like these shafts are made with three distinct wraps and not one continuous piece wrapped around for three layers. well, makes sense to have the weave at a 90 degree angle to the other layers for added strength.


Yes, these shafts are unequivocally three distinct wraps. The middle layer isn't even carbon fibre, so they must be done individually. 

Heres a picture of the way I believe one might try to reproduce these arrows:










Its just a guess obviously. All of the cloth widths would have to be calculated and cut exactly to avoid overlap. The precise cutting wouldn't be too difficult though as all cuts are done along the fibre grain.


Sheaths are woven fibre tubes. You buy them slightly larger than the finished diameter you want. When you use them you pull the ends, this causes the radius of the tube to shrink and compress onto the rod.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

What happens when you have an overweight arrow that's too stiff to shoot accurately?

Do you think you can get your QC and process down well enough to make a couple dozen that shoot the same?

This is a fine project for giggles, but the practical implications are a bit of a stretch. Don't get me wrong, there's a lot to learn in a project like this, but I hope you aren't expecting too much.


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont know that this is a good idea but I also do not have the education to back up something like this. But I do know that all companys started out with an idea and if it works that means that i could start buying arrows from an American company again. I trust the inspectors in our country a little more than the rest. I would go about this very carefully though. Good luck and yes please video tape. Not because i love blood or want to see you get hurt but if it works cool if not good video for others to watch.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

I use to build all types of crap out of fiberglass and carbon fiber. The pictures above of how Zonkers thinks they are made is pretty correct. They make CF masts for ships the same way, They use machines to control the amount of material that is applied to keep things consistant and even. Then wrap absorbant mat to absorb the excess resin from the wet material, cover them with plastic and vaccum them. Then they are inserted into a long oven to cure. 

Once done a simple blast of air breaks the bond from the arrow or mast and it slides off the mandrel.

I did this for 3 yrs, I have built everything from boats, porta toilets, to fake rocks and snow. Sure it can be done, but I wouldn't attempt it or should I say shoot an arrow I made. 

I have been in QC work now in a different field for 8yrs and I would never be happy with the consistancy of arrows I made unless I have exactly what the arrow maufactures have. Its not something I would even attempt with parts from home deopt and what not. 

Oh yeah fiberglass and carbon splinters hurt like a *****.. They may look smooth, but are more along the lines of barbed wire and grab to flesh when pulling them out.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Some things are meant to be done with hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of equipment, like making arrows out of carbon. If you want to make your own arrows without piercing your hand, get some hickory.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Shootin Jim said:


> What happens when you have an overweight arrow that's too stiff to shoot accurately?
> 
> Do you think you can get your QC and process down well enough to make a couple dozen that shoot the same?
> 
> This is a fine project for giggles, but the practical implications are a bit of a stretch. Don't get me wrong, there's a lot to learn in a project like this, but I hope you aren't expecting too much.


You pretty much hit it. don't expect too much.


----------



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

hey guys, thanks for all the information! many of you have have very valid points and caution is a must here. and thank you ZONKER for all the info you have supplied. you helped confirm what i was already thinking from what i was able to find and see. 

first off not sure if i am going to attempt this right now. first and for most i am going to have to invest in making a few things like an oven to accomidate these arrow shafts. (not to hard). but it would seem that the cost will come in the form of the carbon or the resin. also still on the fence if i should use pregreg for consistancy or ad the resin myself to save some money. really leaning toward pregreg. just less i have to mess with and i know it has a consistent amount of resin.


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

SeaEalge said:


> JIM-BO -- you said that you made your own carbon arrows using gold tips? can you elaborate on that for me?


He means he used pre made shafts and cut them to length and fletched them and added the inserts. Gold tips are a brand of arrow shafts.

On a seperate note: Look at the cost that is going to be going into this initially. That initial cost will be more than you will ever spend on arrows unless you REALLY go through arrows! I started shooting Three years ago with 6 arrows and I have 3 of the originals and I bought 6 more but I have only ever used three of them. Just buy 6 arrows and shoot at different spots.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

I broke 6 arrows this fall, and lost at least 3 more...


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Why would anyone risk their personal safety by rolling your own carbon shafts when you can go to Cabela's or BassPro and buy a dozen fletched carbon shafts for $50? Not that they are gonna be top of the line, but they will be to much higher tolerance and safer than anything you're going to make in your garage. By the time you buy materials and the most rudimentary equipment and try to roll some prototypes, you'll wish you had just bought some nice shafts. Hate to be a naysayer, but this idea just makes no sense. :crazy:


----------



## JBotte063 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing good ever comes without risk. Go for it Man!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

SeaEalge said:


> ZONKER -- your the man! finally someone that can see what i am trying to do and bringing our minds together to figure this out.
> 
> i have done the same thing as you have done and came to the same conclusion, however i think i know what makes the helical marks on the shaft, i believe it is the shrink wrap tape that is designed to add pressure to squeeze out excess resin. i concluded that the Easton ST Excel shafts were wrapped from a single piece of carbon fiber, 2mm to get a total of 6mm thick (as i was unable to see a bread in the the wrap upon examination and wrapped three layers deep). then the shrink wrap used to wrap the shaft and baked at 250 degrees for one hour. then coated in a glossy coat and baked for another hour.
> 
> ...


That's what most of us have been trying to tell you. Too expensive, too much chance for unknown quality issues, many of these reasons and others are being told to you. Trying to help you out, maybe save you some time, some money, some health. By all means if you want to mindfikk this go ahead and many people are obliging. 

Never heard of pregreg, I assume you mean to say Pre-IMPREGNATED, or prepreg. Most of the time when people have to ask if they are ready to build something the answer is usually not. When someone says that "I AM building this and I need tips for these specific procedures..." then it is usually easier to provide suggestions in good faith. For an example, I'm a pilot, if someone asked me how do you fly a plane because I'm thinking of buying one and flying it right away, I would provide suggestions to stay in the slow lane on the interstate. However, if someone asked me what kind of fuel flow to expect out of a Beech Baron compared to a C172, and btw what kind of landing to prefer, crab or slip, its easier to provide assistance because there becomes some reasonable suspicion that the advice will not be leading someone ignorantly into a dangerous situation.

Good luck in your endeavor it will be interesting to see this play out if you do it. Keep track of how much money and thought that goes into it...maybe a parttime job with the same amount of time spent would yield a serious arrow purchase.


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

Well I am looking at going down this road of building my own arrows.Testing can be safely done and quality control does not take millions of dollars.Why would I do this you ask?Cause I am plain out fed up with the bs I get fed from arrow manufacturers.I am also fed up with not getting the spines I want or the quality I want.All but about 2 of the main arrow manufactureres do not even make their own shafts.They come from korea or mexico.I believe 2 make their own in the States.I am American not Americant.


----------



## mottoman112 (Apr 28, 2016)

looks great!


----------



## 4theloveofthewi (Sep 4, 2017)

Bigaloutdoors said:


> Well I am looking at going down this road of building my own arrows.Testing can be safely done and quality control does not take millions of dollars.Why would I do this you ask?Cause I am plain out fed up with the bs I get fed from arrow manufacturers.I am also fed up with not getting the spines I want or the quality I want.All but about 2 of the main arrow
> manufactureres do not even make their own shafts.They come from korea or mexico.I believe 2 make their own in the States.I am American not Americant.


Amen brother! I believe safe arrows can be built cheaper and easier. Nice too see more AmeriCANS out there


----------



## ZoomZoom (Sep 4, 2017)

You can't make your own arrows for a compoundbow. The odds that they would shatter are too great. Also you don't want to mess up your bow. I've not only seen strings snap on others but it has happened to me. It's not cheap to have to have it repaired. My husband and I buy the arrows but he cuts them to size, glues in the inserts and puts on fletching.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Sep 4, 2017)

If you do start your own business for making arrows please let us know.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Just seems like more work then needed. It's like $50 a dozen for cosmetic blemished gold tips if you really want to save cash.


----------



## Drennen (Feb 10, 2018)

I’m still stuck on the madrel if you came into our shop and asked us to grind up a mandrel that was +- .001 straight and only .200 in diameter it would be ok but then you add that you want it 34 inches long we would show you the way home or write done a bid that would make you cringe You would have to find a shop with a center-less grinder which are uncommon and on top of that be willing to pay for the 2 hour setup at least and material I also assume the mandrel is hardened tool steel so you would be looking at heat treat time so just guessing you would be in the ball park of 6 hours at 150 dollars shop rate and 40 material so we will call it 1000 after tax for the mandrel alone it’s about 200 for the best arrows out there and I’ve shot the same arrow for 5 years so it could pay for itself in 20 years or so maybe longer just doesn’t seam feasible to me


----------



## cam7c (Jun 14, 2017)

That’s prolly the one thing I would never even consider trying...


----------



## hdbagger23 (Feb 26, 2018)

Let’s see some pics


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Good luck,

I'll throw in my old man wisdom(or not)
the more DIY projects I do, the more I realize the pro's have tricks up their sleeves. I'm guessing there are some tricks involved in this process that the lay person will take a long time to figure out.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

crazy talk


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

No harm in trying....if tested safely

For context, maybe those looking into this could check out what the guys making tail booms for DLG radio control gliders do (discus launch gliders). They don't have the same straightness requirements, but are very refined in what they do, are looking to save every gram they can for as strong as possible. Might help


----------

